# Help with this, please!



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi all,

I've got this corner section of my yard that is on the end of a slope that doesn't look anything like my Zoysia. It grows fast, very dark green, long pointy leaves.. seems to grow in bunches.

I know that pic isn't the best, but I was leaning towards Nutgrass. I'm new here, though, so I'm not 100% sure.

Also, is this something Tenacity will kill?

Many thanks!


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Need close up pics to better identify.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Chief Brody looks like fescue.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sounds like clumping fescue but a better picture would help.


----------



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for the replies! Have had a busy couple of weeks, apologies for the late response.

After looking into it more, I think the culprit is clumping fescue.


----------

